# What to wear to a dubstep and reggae dj set??



## Lucy (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a serious fashion problem. i'm going to a club/bar type place, to see daddy g (from massive attack) play a dj set, and then after a group called trojan soundsystem are playing who are very much reggae.

what do i wear?? i need something kinda not too dressed up, but hot at the same time.and i don't want to wear heels because i'll be on my feet all night.

i also just bought a bag which looks like this:







but in black, which i want to take. any ideas???


----------



## Anna (Apr 2, 2009)

black leggings, balleria flats, and a metallic colored top one of those flowy tunic type things layer on some necklaces some bangles big earrings and shamwow.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Anna's idea...

why not something like the girl is wearing, but with a dressier singlet?

some kind of jacket, a satin or silk singlet or something with sparkles on it, skinny jeans, ballet flats.

Cute bag btw!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, Anna!

Don't put alot of thought into it. I like the model's clothing as a starting point but would lose the jacket. Rock a nice chain, big funky earrings and bangles. Flat shoes that could stand mashed toes and you'd be fine...

Caribbean culture is about being free, lol!

And most of all, enjoy the music! I wish they had stuff like that here...


----------



## Lucy (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks guys, anna that sounds fabulous!! i'm going shopping today so i'll let you know what i get!

and rosie, isn't it?? it's soo cute and it was only Â£7! it doesn't have the flap like the one in the picture, its sort of more of a box shape with a zipper, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2009)

well black is way more practical too!!

I can't wait to see what you choose to wear! sounds like a really fun night


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

Must post pics of your outfit when you get it!


----------



## Anna (Apr 3, 2009)

hooray!! we need pics. stat!!


----------

